
The Dirt on Clean Electric Cars - devy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-16/the-dirt-on-clean-electric-cars
======
dv_dt
Posted a day ago here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18241291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18241291)

